# Hi eveyone, I'm in Western Australia



## rexy (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi everyone, I've just joined this site. I've had a bit of a read and it seems really friendly so I thought I'd introduce myself and my furry family. Firstly, there is Daisy, my nearly 9 year old Golden Retriever, Rani, my 1 year old oriental X, Ernie, my 11 month old ginger domestic and Woody my 10 month old selkirk rex.

All the kids get along great and I love it when they chase each other around the house.

I hope to get to know you all (and your kitties too)!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome Rexy, hope you'll enjoy your time here...


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Rexy! Welcome to you and your special pets!


----------



## mousehunter (Apr 7, 2007)

Howdy.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I hope you can post some pictures!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hello and welcome from my fur gang to yours


----------



## devilsheep22 (Dec 9, 2007)

Aww, your cats sound adorable. I'm new here, but welcome anyway!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

*Welcome to the forum Rexy. We have other members from Australia who are members too. Your fur family sounds very diverse and interesting. We cant wait for you to post some pictures of them. Glad you are here*


----------



## PrimoBabe (Feb 23, 2006)

Welcome! I hope you're having a lovely summer. Personally, I detest wintertime and wish I could join you in the warm, sunny weather!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Nice to meet you Rexy. It's wonderful when our pets get along with each other, hope to see pictures soon :wink:


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Hello......
I would love to see pictures of your Oriental x cat....Purrrrty I bet!


----------



## IsaacsMom (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm new too - greetings from Canada! :lol:


----------

